# Roasted Roasted Okra at 2Cool Gathering This Past Weekend



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Good Morning Everybody,Does anybody know who brought the Roasted Okra to the 2Cool Gathering this past weekend? If so, would they be willing to share the recipe. THAT WAS AWESOME, though I only had one piece on the way out.Thanks in Advance,Marsha


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Matt brought it. He buys it. It is not roasted. It is dehydrated.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Froberg's sell the dehydrated okra .


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> Matt brought it. He buys it. It is not roasted. It is dehydrated.


Thanks Sunbeam...Any idea where he buys it at? If not, what is Matt's User Name please.

Thanks for your help...A 'greenie' is on the way!!

Marsha


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Thanks Sunbeam...Any idea where he buys it at? If not, what is Matt's User Name please.
> 
> Thanks for your help...A 'greenie' is on the way!!
> 
> Marsha


Won't let me give you another 'greenie' yet...sad_smiles


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

He bought it at Kroger in Willis.
He said it was in the wine section.
Mattsfishin i am sure he will chime in soon!!!! 



Feed your faith and your doubts will starve to death!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah I heard Kroger from Matt himself.


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

I bought some roasted or "dehydrated" okra at Frobergs in Alvin. It had a slightly sweet but salty taste. almost like you were eating fried okra. Very addicting. I need to go get more!!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good stuff. Bought it at Krogers in Willis. I have not found it anywhere else but I am sure some other store should carry it. It is not cheap but it sure taste good. I think it is dehydrated. The Kroger store in Willis has it in the bulk section for nuts and dried fruit next to the wine section. Someone told me HEB also has it. $15.99 a pound but you get a lot for a pound. As mentioned before this is addicting. I have had it on my desk at work and snack on it daily. I may be turning green from eattin so much.

Matt


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome everybody...Thanks! Was just in the Woodlands yesterday, and wishing I'd asked earlier so I could had stopped at a Krogers...Darn!! May be another month or so before I hit a 'big' city atmosphere...LOL!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah, it was Matt. That was some good stuff!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Sure was tasty!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

MrsTroutsnot said:


> Won't let me give you another 'greenie' yet...sad_smiles


I got him for ya. :smile:


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

Man, I don't even like fried okra and y'all are tempting me to try that stuff.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

fishin_envy said:


> Man, I don't even like fried okra and y'all are tempting me to try that stuff.


It was good.. you should try it.. thanks for bringing them Matt..


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

HEB carries it also.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

So are they whole or cut up? What section of the store would they be in? 
I've never heard of such a thing, I'm interested though.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

They were whole, dried, and salted. Matt said they were in the bulk food section in the bins where you scoop out however much you want and weigh it.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Duke, we will never get it in our 7-11 size HEB in Livingston. We don't have bins, in fact, we don't even have a place for bins.
Be glad when we get up graded from the "general store" to super market classification.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I got him for ya. :smile:


Appreciate it greatly!!!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks Matt for the info! I'll pick some up in Willis.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Sunbeam, they have bulk bins at the Brookshire Bros. in Livingston, however, non of the healty stuff, just chocolate covered peanuts, almonds, malted milk balls and nasty stuff like that. Not that I would ever buy that stuff; but it's in the first row from the produce section, on the left side walking from the front of the store to the back.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

By the way you may want to call Krogers before you go. Sometimes some of us empty the bins of the okra. Yeh I know, but it sure does taste good. I work with a lady that drives by there on her way to work everyday. I even get it delivered to me. They call it okra chips. I don't know why because it does not look like a chip, just like fresh okra but dried out. I gotta get off of here and eat some more. It sure is good dipped in ranch dressing also.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Sprouts market has them for $10.99lb if any of you live near one.. I went to the one in Katy at Peek and Cinco Ranch today..


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Matt, careful that you don't chlorophyll OD. You might turn green and begin to photosynthesize.

Photosynthesize and chlorophyll.......now thats two words were I needed to buy a vowel.


----------



## Svajda (Aug 31, 2004)

Found them at Kroger's..........wish I hadn't, ate the whole container.

Thanks for the info Matt!


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

http://www.nuts.com/snacks/fruit-veggie-chips/okra.html

I'm surprised that they have as many calories as they do.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

CALORIES!!! I don't worry about calories if I like it. I am just worried about turning green.

Matt


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> CALORIES!!! I don't worry about calories if I like it. I am just worried about turning green.
> 
> Matt


Matt don't worry about turning green. As much fiber as the okra has I am pretty sure the chlorophyll flushes itself out. Hahahahaha.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

The new HEB in Conroe has the okra now. $6 a pound cheaper than Krogers in Willis. $9.99 a pound compared to $15.99 a pound at Krogers in Willis. OH YEH!!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Pet Spoon said:


> View attachment 611943


You guys are killing me here...LOL!


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Mattsfishin said:


> The new HEB in Conroe has the okra now. $6 a pound cheaper than Krogers in Willis. $9.99 a pound compared to $15.99 a pound at Krogers in Willis. OH YEH!!!!!!!
> 
> Matt


Go figure!! Good to know...


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

HEB also has the plastic tubs like Krogers but cheaper. By the pound is the best price. Gotta go and get some more ranch dressing out of the frdge for some more okra.

Matt


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I wish I would have read this 30 minutes earlier. Just left the Kroger in Willis. I love that store. No big deal though, I drive right pass it every day going to work.. I will stop tomorrow..


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mattsfishin said:


> CALORIES!!! I don't worry about calories if I like it. I am just worried about turning green.
> 
> Matt


Great now you are turning into one of those "Tree Huggers":slimer:

I can read it now..

"Fish Love Me & Fishermen Fear Me" lol

Just kidding dad!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

NO DANG TREE HUGGER!!!!!!

Just cleaned out the bulk bin for the okra at the new HEB in Conroe. They still have some in small containers but no more bulk for today. I even got the last stock under the counter. Delivery will be made tomorrow at the state park for those that ordered. LOL!!
I may have to go to rehab to kick this habit!!

Matt


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

You are a good salesman MATT, You may have created a okra shortage ! LOL


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

You are a good salesman MATT, You may have created a okra shortage ! LOL


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

A Route 44 Sonic Cherry Limeade and a 7 oz tub of okra makes the drive from Houston to Coldspring a breeze.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> A Route 44 Sonic Cherry Limeade and a 7 oz tub of okra makes the drive from Houston to Coldspring a breeze.


Mmmmm you hade to say Cherry Limeade. I love them darn things.

Matt save us a piece or two of that Okra if we show up. I want to try it.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for making this stuff using a food dehydrater?


----------

